# Please help! Unexpected variatus platy frys!



## savethemarianne (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey,

I just found two (so far) baby platys in my tank! I didn't expect or plan for breeding, I guess my two variatus platy's just went the natural way! There's no other fish in there, just mum dad and two babies, but basically I'm totally unprepared and have no idea how to feed the little ones. 
Are there things I need to watch out for like will the parents eat them? I read you can have a breeding trap but how would I get the small fish in there? They're already born into the main tank. I'm super excited but so like ahhhh! 
Also, the male platy is freaking out (maybe they're not his kids!) I don't know if that's a common thing? He's been swimming around a bit erratically since the last 24 hours, and I've just noticed the babies this morning but they could've come I don't know when!
I read that the filter can be dangerous for the fry, would should I do about that?

Any help or tips would be appreciated!


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Unless you are specifically trying to breed them, I would just let them do their best to live in the open tank. Maybe get a sponge pre-filter so they don't get sucked in the filter. (also check the filter, you may have more babies in there). If you have live plants in the tank they are most likely feeding off infusoria that live on the plants. Java moss is a great place for Infusoria to multiply if you can get some.

Edit: Yes the parents are very likely to eat any babies they can catch.


----------



## savethemarianne (Mar 18, 2012)

Great, I have a sponge filter and live plants so as long as the parents don't eat them hopefully they'll be fine!


----------

